# Does anyone know????



## Relocating (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Sam, 
I was told to expect questions about fibre, co's, voice and data, nurse call, and fire systems. 
Send direct message if you'd like to chat more.
:whistling2:


----------



## masterluke (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks much..was beginning to think noone knew anything telco. i will be in touch.:thumbsup:


----------

